
Show HN: RealWorld – A Collection of Exemplary Front End and Back End Codebases - ericmsimons
https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld?hn
======
anishkny
A natural progression of the great [http://todomvc.com](http://todomvc.com)
but for the full stack! With pluggable front and backends written against a
hardened API. Nice work!

Look at upcoming implementations or request your favorite stack here:
[https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld/issues](https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld/issues)

------
Alonski
We are also building an Ember Js implementation! Check it out:
[https://github.com/Alonski/realworld-
ember](https://github.com/Alonski/realworld-ember)

------
ericmsimons
Hey HN! I'm one of the creators of the RealWorld project — would love to hear
any feedback ya'll have.

Also, be sure to check out (and/or help with!) the upcoming frameworks that
we're working on:
[https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld/issues?q=is%3Aopen+...](https://github.com/gothinkster/realworld/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue+label%3Awip)

------
rabedik
Great work, y'all

------
gxespino
I can't take this seriously without proper tests. In the Real World, none of
this code would have been approved and deemed ready for production without
proper test coverage, even for simple CRUD, imo.

~~~
ericmsimons
Then make a pull request that adds TDD. :)

But seriously, these apps are large enough where adding in testing initially
would only complicate the core mission: to show the common software patterns
that are required for day to day development.

~~~
ericmsimons
Updating this with a more eloquent answer (averaging 4 hours of sleep this
week, so original comment was not my finest commentary on the matter :)

I think tests are a good idea, and I’m a huge fan of TDD in general. Building
Conduit implementations without tests are a large time investment as is, so we
originally didn’t include testing in the spec because we figured that if
people wanted it, then it would be a great “extra credit” objective for the
repo. For example, the Angular 2 repo had a request for unit tests and folks
are now starting to work on a PR for it.

Another reason we didn’t include them in the spec is actually from this line
in the current spec:

> The quality & architecture of Conduit implementations should reflect
> something similar to an early stage startup's MVP: functionally complete &
> stable, but not unnecessarily over-engineered.

Most startups I know that work in consumer facing apps (like Conduit) don’t
apply TDD until they have solid product-market fit, which is smart because
they then spend most of their time iterating on product & UI and thus are far
more likely to find PMF.

This doesn’t mean that TDD === over-engineering, but in certain circumstances
that statement does evaluate true (ex: consumer product finding PMF,
sideprojects, robust prototypes, etc).

So TL;DR — we chose to not have a strict requirement for TDD in these repos,
but we'd definitely prefer all of them to include excellent tests if the
maintainers are willing to add it (or if someone in the community is kind
enough to make a pull request :)

------
hypercluster
Looks great, looking forward to new stacks.

------
thebigredgeek
Wow! This is neat!

